# Photo of the Month - February '10 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 13, 2010)

Whoops! I'm a bit late with this aren't I...

Welcome to the February 2010 PotM Nomination thread then

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month, don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*.

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month of February 2010 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.


How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon 




 on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! ;-)


----------



## Formatted (Feb 13, 2010)

Posted - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/193220-eagle-scores-big-time.html

Eye Contact, &#10004;
Beautiful Eagle, &#10004;
Stunning Background, &#10004;
Original, &#10004;

Eric's persistent standard of top quality nature shots deserves to be recognised. 

So Eric, heres to you. Good Luck!​


----------



## bijdez... (Feb 20, 2010)

wow amazing photo, it is hard to get any type of photo of a bald eagles but were able to get a greta picture of it with its dinner. you really did a good job focusing on the eagle and its surrondings


----------



## djmoonlight (Feb 25, 2010)

Great job .. This photo deserves one..


----------



## dcoffee (Feb 28, 2010)

two thumb up.. Very great picture :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## surfgurl13 (Mar 1, 2010)

STUNNING! Amazing work... congrats.


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2010)

Some animals by SnakeKeeper
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-forum-photo-gallery/195565-some-animals.html


----------



## jessytsmith (Mar 3, 2010)

*I love this photo. Nature at its deadliest. 

Thanks for sharing.

Jess*




Formatted said:


> Posted - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/193220-eagle-scores-big-time.html
> 
> Eye Contact, &#10004;
> Beautiful Eagle, &#10004;
> ...


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just love both photos, seems very live, i just vote for both


----------



## GeneGrady (Mar 5, 2010)

Now that's an eagle shot. Thanks for posting. it.

Gene



Formatted said:


> Posted - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/193220-eagle-scores-big-time.html
> 
> Eye Contact, &#10004;
> Beautiful Eagle, &#10004;
> ...


----------



## SusanMart (Mar 31, 2010)

Love this picture!! It's worth being the best Fbebruary shot!

i'm in favor!


----------



## smackitsakic (Mar 31, 2010)

Agree, totally stellar photo!  Congrats on the awesome shot.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry folks, I'm going to have to lock this one down, as the spammers seem to have latched onto it.


----------

